
Citra: An Experimental 3DS Emulator - owlmusic
http://citra-emu.org/
======
dr_zoidberg
I'd really like to read about their experience with the emulators performance,
profiling and how the work with that aspect.

I remember an old emulator for the DS (can't remember the name though!) that
got a massive speedup going from 0.9 to 0.9.1 (the numbers might be wrong, but
it was a "minor update"). The guy developing it had found some innocent
looking code near the critical loop that was actually crawling like a snail
and replaced it with some other innocent looking code that worked a lot
faster.

